# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box  استفسار لو سمحتم عن z3x

## zizotech01

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أريد أن أعرف ما دور China Editor في z3x لو سمحتم 
و شكرا

----------


## ay011b

ChinaEditor activation
Description:
China Editor activation allow to change language and other resources in MTK and Spreadtrum based phones.
With China Editor you can localize those platforms at any language.
It contain two tools: ChinaEd and MTKTool from Lg activation.

----------

